# Civil Service Card



## ultradew (Apr 2, 2004)

I just recently got a card in the mail and went down and signed the list. Does signing the list gurantee me an interview or does it still all depend on ranking? 

Also, I know another person that is going through the same processes I am. However, she received her card a month before I did. I noticed that when I got mine it said call for additional names. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

All signing it means is that you wish to be considered. You will probably get an application though, Im not sure how each individual department does it.
Your friend got a card becuase she was higher up on the list and not enough people signed it the first time around, so the town requested more names further down the list so they would have a larger applicant pool.

Dont tell too many people what magical town it is where you can be that far down the list, a non-resident, non-veteran and still get a card!


----------



## ultradew (Apr 2, 2004)

believe me, my lips are sealed. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

ive got a card in my town twice and both occasions I signed the list but the town decided to take a lateral transfer. So your not really guarentee anything


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Along with not enough people signing the original list, a call for additional names could mean the city/town might have approved/posted additional positions. They need to interview so many slots down the list for each job opening. If they municipality is hiring one officer they must send cards out to the first three positions on the list, which could be more than three people depending on how many are tied at each position. If they are hiring two = Rankings 1 to 6, three = Rankings 1 to 9, etc... Atleast thats how it worked when went through the process. The town could take a lateral and a avoid the list all together. You just never know with civil circus.


----------

